# jarhead red(for shell & others)



## gypsyseagod (Sep 20, 2007)

it's a wine but... i saw it in the "package shoppe" today & though i didn't get a bottle yet- the idea behind it is very cool... "semper fi- raise yer glass high".

http://www.shopfirestone.com/store/p...id=1&pf_id=062


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 21, 2007)

bumping this fer a good cause.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't know why I didn't see this before - kind of neat label don't ya think?


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 23, 2007)

I missed it to, they don't ship to AL but I'm going to post it to my
unit from Nam's  E-Mail group. It's a great idea.


----------

